# outdoor bud rot



## Ruffy (Jun 14, 2011)

im on the west coast and im trying to find a easy way to prevent bud rot. i live in a rainy area. 
anyone ever heard of alum powder? another site said to try this. or i dome the top foot or 2 of the plant to prevent much water hitting the buds. with a clear plastic. i wont touch the plant with dome or cover the whole plant, just like a unbrella. any ideas or help would be kool.
next yr ill get a faster flower mj


----------



## tcbud (Jun 14, 2011)

I grow outdoor in an old frame for a car cover.  It is enclosed with chicken wire.  I get cold and wet fall weather where I am at, fog too sometimes.  What I do is put a tarps over the top of my whole garden in the fall when the rain comes (moving it again partially on sunny days as by then the sun is more at an angle anyway).  I leave the sides open for ventilation.  I am on my fifth season growing like this and have only had bud rot once and only on one plant.  Never heard of Alum Powder and MJ, though it reminds me of something used for jock itch........that is a fungus.

Good luck to you and nice to hear of another outdoor grower here.  Are you gonna run a journal?


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 14, 2011)

lol ya my journal is under my name, it started as a indoor, then i was going to keep 2 big p.k inside, they had to go out cause im trying for something more legal inside. so they all went out side lol
and thanks for responding tc. this is a hard question to have answerd. too many inside growers,lol


----------



## leafminer (Jun 14, 2011)

I think if you're in a rainy area and outdoors, it's absolutely necessary to pick a strain that works reliably. The last thing you want is big, dense buds.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 14, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> I think if you're in a rainy area and outdoors, it's absolutely necessary to pick a strain that works reliably. The last thing you want is big, dense buds.


Nice equatorial African sounds about right  crap which reminds me.....
thanks for the thread ya'll forgot a favor i owe.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

Well let me ask you some questions:

First how close to you is your baby?
.....followed by how easy is it for you to get to it, others to get to it.

Can you see it from above?

Can you see it from anywhere?

How tall is it?

How far is it from main paths, roads, railroads, anywhere human feet may walk or eyes may see?

I know all these questions mean the same thing. So basically. Are you able to cover it with anything at all? If not then something else must be done. I would never put anything on my babies. NO NO NO. Dont even think about it. Disregard the idea. Screw what they've told you. At most allow it to get wet but keep a close eye on the weather and harvest on the dryest hottest day possible right at the end of the day so all the days heat has taken its toll, then when you chop and begin do your initial trim go ahead and break down the big buds into smaller buds like grammys or something and stick damp-rid in the box you dry in, the damp rid will drop the RH super low and pull out almost all trace of moisture, but not too fast. Then cure as usual.

Just dont let the damp rid touch your stuffs


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 15, 2011)

hard to get to yes, heli could see it if they went in this area yes, but its pretty far in the middle of  a no road section of forest, with a boat ride and lots of cougars and bears, grizzly & black. it look like ill have to take a chance and watch the weather. its frikin cold and raining for a week now anyway. lol for another few days, lol they are 2 ft high. not many people go here, loggers every few  yrs, tree planters. its in the middle of 15 yr old groth no need for people to go were they are. even the hunters wont walk threw this.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> hard to get to yes, heli could see it if they went in this area yes, but its pretty far in the middle of a no road section of forest, with a boat ride and lots of cougars and bears, grizzly & black. it look like ill have to take a chance and watch the weather. its frikin cold and raining for a week now anyway. lol for another few days, lol they are 2 ft high. not many people go here, loggers every few yrs, tree planters. its in the middle of 15 yr old groth no need for people to go were they are. even the hunters wont walk threw this.


 
Well to me it sounds extremely secluded, hell, I had a baby outdoors right in a thicket next to a corn field, only maybe 50 yards from the road, couldnt even tell it was there unless you walked up on it. 

So you deff got it out pretty far. It sounds like the biggest thing you need to worry about is helicopters. But you obviously are only going out during the day. Just make it a little tent with camo waterproof something, only big enough to put over the top to stop direct water, you still have humidity to worry about, but only put it up when you know rain is coming take it down when you have a few days of sun, continue with the harvest idea though.

This is only idealization though, I cant say this is from tried and true technique, in the end, follow your gut and listen to your baby, she will let you know what she wants.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 15, 2011)

you can try some blossom end rot. certain kinds can be benign or aggressive in nature. user beware when it comes to blossom end rot products. I won't/can't offer much more help then that.


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks ac & mutt. that is what i have planned. if im not busy ill go when ever i need to from the weather. wish me lots of luck...... be back in 4 months lol


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

welcome buddy let us know!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 15, 2011)

hxxp://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/dutch-treat-northern-lights.html  Hey ruffy, I also live in the rainy northwest, This is a local strain that does well in the Pacific N.W., i grew some and like smokeing it.  It sounds like your growing in what we call reprod., that Alum turns gummy when it gets wet, the Elk are so thick in the reprod here they eat all your plants unless you make chicken wire cages, and then they trample it, good luck to you.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 15, 2011)

be safe bro. lookin to be a rough season. go well stocked


----------

